# what bow do u shoot i want to find out



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

what bow is more widely oned plz give age and bow


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Browning Fusion @1992...I am 55 yrs old.


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

bowtech is spelled B.O.W.T.E.C.H.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

S.U.E M.E.
my sp sucks.
;0


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

read the sig :wink:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Bear Truth here


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Truth 2


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

check my sig.:tongue:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

GA HOYT said:


> S.U.E M.E.
> my sp sucks.
> ;0



All right.....thats funny stuff..:wink:


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

*check my sig*

check my signature


----------



## budman74 (Nov 14, 2007)

See Signature....I'm 34 y/o.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

check the sig im 14


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

At almost 17, I'm still playing with sticks and string:wink:.


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

elite ice 50 pounds 25 inch draw length 14 years old


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

check the Sig and i'm 16


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

it wont let let me vote but i shoot alpine


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

check my sig =]


----------



## lwood40 (Sep 8, 2008)

elite camo z28
29 inch draw length
65 pound draw weight
Truglo 5 pin sight
Octane quiver
QD drop away rest
Tru-fire release

Shooting gold tips with rage 3 blades.


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

hoyt trykon sport


----------



## lwood40 (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh yeah! Im 14.


----------



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

I shoot an 08 Hoyt Avenger.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

'04 Hoyt ViperTec and an '08 Pearson Z32. I'm 18....


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

***oops, double post...***


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I currently shoot a Ross CR337.

Ill be shooting Horton this coming year though.

IVe shot alot of different bows, and all of them have different thngs i like, and dislike about them.

Just shoot what feels good to you


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

win and win inno carbon, winex limbs love it sooo much


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathews


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

hoyt xtec and selfbows


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

2007 Mathews Ignition.


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Mathews DXT 26in 65lb
Mathews Drenalin 26in 60lb
Mathews Drenalin Black on Black 26in 50lb
Mathews Drenalin LD Black on Black 26in 50lb
Mathews Prestige Black out Blue 26in 55lb
Mathews Prestige Bold Liquid Gold 26in 55lb
Mathews Switchback XT 26in 58lb
Mathews Genesis.

I like Mathews lol... I am 15. 
Jake


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

bowboy0 said:


> Mathews DXT 26in 65lb
> Mathews Drenalin 26in 60lb
> Mathews Drenalin Black on Black 26in 50lb
> Mathews Drenalin LD Black on Black 26in 50lb
> ...


ovously
:tongue:


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

iv been tempted to the dark side....from now on tetrossa bowtech commander :tongue:

and im speculating over how a dude can put up with that much mathews?!?:wink:


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

*Mathews*

I ttly agree with Jake, Mathews is the way to go!

I shoot a Mathews Conquest 2 and 4, a Mathews Ultra Light 2, and a Mathews Genisis.

Im 13, btw.


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

shooterdom said:


> iv been tempted to the dark side....from now on tetrossa bowtech commander :tongue:
> 
> and im speculating over how a dude can put up with that much mathews?!?:wink:


Haha... That is just my personal colection... We got a shop full of them too :wink:

Jake


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

bowboy0 said:


> Mathews DXT 26in 65lb
> Mathews Drenalin 26in 60lb
> Mathews Drenalin Black on Black 26in 50lb
> Mathews Drenalin LD Black on Black 26in 50lb
> ...


Mathews? umm.... yea not so much. ukey:


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

MOHALucan said:


> '04 Hoyt ViperTec and an '08 Pearson Z32. I'm 18....


Well, I just got rid of my bows and ordered a Bowtech 82nd.....looking forward to getting it!!!!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

well right now im shooting a 2002 martin tracer Lt. i need to up grade but it is a really nice shooting bow. smooth draw, smooth release, very very very accurate, but a little on the slow side.


----------

